# so how much wood have you used so far



## jack_90125 (Dec 27, 2013)

well I have used almost a  cord a month so far since october.and my 2500 sq ft has been quite comfy. we have been down below zero quite a bit for this early in the winter.coldest was 21 below which normally waits till jan or feb.so if it continues and even tho we started 2 months early this year we might still get by with less wood than last year. will see.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 27, 2013)

I've used a little more than a cord per month and I'm using an old smoke dragon.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 27, 2013)

Almost two cords.


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 27, 2013)

From Mid October to now I used 1.25 cords. Feb 1st is the half way point for my area. So I'm burning just under a cord a month. It won't bother me if I have to tap into 2014 wood to get me through April if need be.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 27, 2013)

I started with a half a cord, then I started pulling the oak and hard maple out of it and setting it on the side.  Then I decided to start pulling off the ends of some of the other stacks for some bizarre reason.   I think I saw my 4yo going a bit too close to the stacks for my comfort.  Short answer is probably a cord or so, but I really don't know.


----------



## USMC80 (Dec 27, 2013)

probly 1.5


----------



## Todd (Dec 27, 2013)

1 cord of Oak so far heating 1300 sq ft.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Dec 27, 2013)

Not quite a cord burning about 12 hrs a day.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 27, 2013)

I was calculating what I used last night and its just under a cord, we've had some colder than normal and a few days warmer than normal though degree days are above normal.


----------



## jack_90125 (Dec 27, 2013)

so I must be doing something wrong using more wood than most. will have to look into that.thought was doing well compared to last years use.


----------



## Johnpolk (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok. Have to clarify cord definition. Are you saying a full cord a month or a face cord a month. Just seems like a lot.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 27, 2013)

jack_90125 said:


> so I must be doing something wrong using more wood than most. will have to look into that.thought was doing well compared to last years use.



I feel the same about using too much wood.  I am brand new, so I am sending too much heat up the flue and with time I know I will be using less wood and getting more heat in to the house rather than up the flue.  At this point I've been concerned with creosote formation so I burn very hot all of the time.


----------



## jack_90125 (Dec 27, 2013)

I am using a cord as in 4x4x8.but in my storage area it is probably in reality 3/4 cord. as it is not 4 ft tall or deep just 3 ft.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm at about 1.5 cord since the middle of Sept.


----------



## Johnpolk (Dec 27, 2013)

I've burned 1.1 full cords so far


----------



## northwinds (Dec 27, 2013)

jack_90125 said:


> so I must be doing something wrong using more wood than most. will have to look into that.thought was doing well compared to last years use.



You are heating a pretty big space (2500 square feet) in a cold climate.  I don't think you're that far off.  I generally use 4 1/2 to 5 cords per year heating with the same
stove and a bit less square footage.


----------



## Snotrocket (Dec 27, 2013)

Almost 2 cord. I switched stoves a little over a week ago from an old smoke dragon to an NC30 and my wood usage is going way way down.


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 27, 2013)

So far, about 1.5 cord since late October. We're heating 1,400 sf 'round the clock with fairly decent insulation. It hasn't gotten very cold for any stretch of time this year.


----------



## Dairyman (Dec 27, 2013)

1.2 cord heating 1900 sq ft since early October.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 27, 2013)

Right over one cord of doug fir for 24/7 primary heat from the blaze king in the cascade foothills. We like it hot!


----------



## tcassavaugh (Dec 27, 2013)

I think just a little over a cord so far, but I haven't measured. burning the small stove upstairs, just by itself, in the beginning helps a lot with wood use.


----------



## blueflash (Dec 27, 2013)

I live in southern Ontario, Canada.  I have used approx 1 1/4 cords to heat my 2600 sq ft home, but I also like it nice & warm in my house and I also do some cooking with my woodstove (harmon oakwood).  If I was trying to conserve, I could of probably used under one bush cord (4x4x8), but since I enjoy a nice warm fire all the time, I keep my woodstove stoked.  It has been quite cold this year so far, when compared to last years mild winter for me. Last year I think it was below freezing once or twice before the new year, but this year has scene atleast a dozen days below freezing so far (for the daytime high, and several degrees below freezing at night).


----------



## Xikar (Dec 27, 2013)

A little over a cord so far. Real cold weather is setting in this coming week in my area so we'll see how I do then. I had just under 5 cord for this season. I'm hoping it gets me by or I'll be burning some not so dry wood to get me through.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Dec 27, 2013)

I`ve been heating mostly 24/7 up here in northern Québec since the beginning of October.  It`s been a cold one this year.  I`ve gone through 2 cords to date.


----------



## Dix (Dec 27, 2013)

About 2 cords here, running both stoves. November was damned cold.

Still, we've been fortunate in that the cold comes in spurts, and you'll get a 2-3 day break where you don't have to push it.

Lucky that I can opt to work from home now. When it gets bad, I can stay home, work, and work the stoves.


----------



## Christopix (Dec 27, 2013)

We have burned a little over a cord since middle of September.  WAY down from last years debacle with wet wood in our old All-Nighter!  Heating about 1500 sq feet.  We also have an ideal house footprint set up for passive solar.  If there is ANY sunlight from a cloudless day, no matter the temperature, our south facing living room with huge picture window heats the place up to 78-80 degrees if we let it.  

I can't believe the difference using an EPA stove.  The amount of wood we are using is much much less.  I'm not even that good at using the Endeavor yet either.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 27, 2013)

A bit over a full cord I think.


----------



## Soundchasm (Dec 27, 2013)

1.6 cords with two stoves.


----------



## Badger (Dec 27, 2013)

About 1 1/2 cord so far.  I'm interested to see how much I need as this is my first full year.


----------



## superbee69 (Dec 27, 2013)

I think we are at about 1.75 cord, 3600 sqft, zc fireplace on main, and super 27 in the basement.  I run the basement stove when lows are forecast in the teens or lower.   So far temps have been below average in Missouri for October, November, and December.


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 27, 2013)

heating around 2000 square foot of well insulated area .I have went through little over a rick so far .Its kept my home around 75 degrees and i am loving it


----------



## KB007 (Dec 27, 2013)

We're up to ~1.5 cords here in Ottawa since Nov 1.  Seems like we started a little early this year - must have been a cold Nov this year.  We're heating about 1800 sqft bungalow with a Regency I3100.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Dec 27, 2013)

Just about a cord since last week of Oct. Put up 6 cord for this year and at this rate with the new stove we will have at least 1 cord left over for next year if not more.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 27, 2013)

Gee, you guys make me feel bad! I'm burning in a wood furnace, but we've used around 2.5 cords heating since the end of September. Our house is an old 2500 sqft Victorian. I know our usage is down since the addition. We don't have a furnace ( needs a 30.00 part) so it's 100% wood heat. We average 74-75 most of the winter.


----------



## mepellet (Dec 27, 2013)

Maybe a half a cord at most here. Have used a bit over a ton of pellets as well though.


----------



## toddnic (Dec 27, 2013)

Just over 1 cord so far.  We have been burning since mid-October but due to the weather we have not been constantly burning until recently.  I figure that we will burn between 3 and 4 cords this season.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 27, 2013)

3.5 cords since late October.  Would be more, but we decided earlier this month to just burn one stove during the work week, until I get my wood quality issues ironed out.


----------



## nola mike (Dec 27, 2013)

Probably about 1/4 cord so far, maybe a touch more with the liberty bricks.  Heating 2k square feet to 68', fighting average temps of 40's/day, low Thirty's/night! Though we've had actually quite a few low 20's nights already...


----------



## SolarBrian (Dec 27, 2013)

~1 ton of Envi Blocks for 1750 sq ft (Although I'm only heating about 2/3rds of it with the wood insert, still relying on oil for keeping the upstairs at temp).

A couple weeks ago I'd say I was way ahead of normal usage with the cold November and early December, but the past weeks or so has been warmer.


----------



## Oregon aloha (Dec 28, 2013)

Just over a cord of Doug fir so far burning 24/7. It's been colder for us this year with one cold spell in the single digits. Would have easily burned 2+ cords in the old smoke dragon thus far.


----------



## blueguy (Dec 28, 2013)

Just shy of 1.5 cord so far this year. Been burning since end-Oct.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 28, 2013)

A little shy of 2 cord since mid-October.


----------



## Ubookz (Dec 28, 2013)

I burn one full stove, plus 2-4 splits in a day, let it burn out and reload in the am, house temp. about 58 deg. A load burns down over 6-7 hours. I checked my wood use over 10 days which is .12 cord, so for 30 days=.36 cord/month, the milder months burning less. This is heating a single level about 1000sq.' with fir+lodgepole. maybe used 1.5 cord


----------



## legrandice (Dec 28, 2013)

We have burned about 1.3 cords so far for 1900 sq/ft.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Dec 28, 2013)

Just under a full cord since end of Oct.  Heating about 1000 Sq ft of 1/2 tight 1/2 drafty house. Keeping it mid 70 s.
First year w a stove, less than ideal wood, and a learning curve.


----------



## ClanCameron (Dec 28, 2013)

It's been cold, and we're heading into another Arctic Dunk Tank (says Paul Douglas, meteorologist), and we haven't seen January yet.  Burned a solid full cord (methinks) since late October to heat 2,700 sf at about 72 room temp.   I'm not shy about hitting the thermostat for an LP gas call when I first get home after eleven hours away, and keep the gas going a good hour before the stove is up to temp and putting out the heat to both floors again.  LP prepay was pretty cheap this year - I use the strengths of all the fuel types I can to make life sweet!


----------



## bluedogz (Dec 28, 2013)

A little under 2 cords of hickory, cherry, and BL since October or so.  Trying for 24/7 and almost there...


----------



## Dave K (Dec 28, 2013)

Snotrocket said:


> Almost 2 cord. I switched stoves a little over a week ago from an old smoke dragon to an NC30 and my wood usage is going way way down.



I plan on upgrading to the NC30 next year. Hope my wood consumption goes down


----------



## HotCoals (Dec 28, 2013)

One cord. No backup was used,never below 65. mostly 72-75 in adjoining rooms.


----------



## bryankloos (Dec 28, 2013)

I've burned about 1.25 cord (and 66 gallons of oil) since mid November heating 3100 sqft.
This is my first year burning wood and first year in the house.  The layout isn't perfect but I've used fans to help move the heat.
Hope to keep the oil below 300 gals total with burning about 3 cords???  TBD.


----------



## realstihl (Dec 28, 2013)

About 2 cords so far. Burning evenings, weekends and when I'm on vacation. More than last year for sure.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 28, 2013)

Way too much! 

With our cold snap we had, I was flying through the firewood.

About a cord and a half. I usually only burn 3 to three and a half a year. Getting worried I'll run out and be forced to burn the 25 percent MC maple I have on deck for next year


----------



## rideau (Dec 28, 2013)

Blueflash, Southeastern Ontario has been a lot colder than that!  Are you Southwest? 

Since 12/10, we have had three days, maybe, that have had a high above freezing, have been as low as -19 degrees F.  Have had long stretches with the high way below freezing.  Has been common to have highs of 1 - 8 degree F.  Has been a very cold Autumn/very early Winter.  We also have had hardly any sun. 

Gray today, 36 F,rain tonight, rain tomorrow afternoon, (our two warm days of the month!) then back down to way below freezing for the coming week. 

If Jn and Feb are colder than Dec, I'm not looking forward to them, or to my wood usage.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 28, 2013)

Still way short of a cord here and there is still plenty of wood in the barn. We've had a colder than normal December for sure but the real heating season begins this coming week.


----------



## wenger7446 (Dec 28, 2013)

Joful said:


> 3.5 cords since late October.  Would be more, but we decided earlier this month to just burn one stove during the work week, until I get my wood quality issues ironed out.



Holy crap I am in Pottstown and I am at 1 cord heating a 2400 sqft house 24x7.


----------



## red oak (Dec 28, 2013)

A little over a cord using only wood heat.  I'm sure it'd be much less if I had a newer stove!


----------



## Woodman37 (Dec 28, 2013)

I've gone through about 2 cords since mid October. I'm heating 2100 sq feet. Been a lot colder this winter so far than last here in east ohio.


----------



## lazeedan (Dec 28, 2013)

We have used about a cord.


----------



## Jdog (Dec 28, 2013)

Any one here from WV? You guys are making me feel great about what iv burned so far and I thought I was doing bad iv only used about half a cord and wood is my only heat source.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 28, 2013)

Jdog said:


> Any one here from WV? You guys are making me feel great about what iv burned so far and I thought I was doing bad iv only used about half a cord and wood is my only heat source.



Yeah but you live in that hollar that don't get cold.


----------



## Jeffair10 (Dec 28, 2013)

I've gone through a little over a cord of extremely dry ash so far. Unfortunately I dropped the ball this past winter and didn't get any wood prepared, so I am buying it this season. Not ideal, but interesting meeting new folks who think they have seasoned wood.
Certainly fixing the problem for next year, as I have about 8 cords of red elm and maple for next season.


----------



## Jdog (Dec 28, 2013)

It's not got to terrible cold but we've been in the teens and twentys a lot. Iv used some Eco bricks and enviro logs to. I only have a cord that I bought I'm cutting for next year but I'll buy as I need I gusse for now.


----------



## MJFlores (Dec 28, 2013)

I've burned probably 1 cord and 1/4?  My stacks are never easy to tell how much equivalent to a cord they are so I need to guess.  I start mid Oct and burn full time until it's too warm, usually sometime in April.  I just brought in the last of what I wanted to last until the 1st of the new year into the basement and it looks like I'll be right on target which is good.  If we have an eary spring I could have 1/3 cord left over which I would be thrilled about but we'll see how it goes.  We've had some really frigid temps this year so far so I'm surprised I'm not further along but there must been a few warmer times too I'm not remembering because I'm on target so I'll take it!


----------



## simple.serf (Dec 29, 2013)

We are in cord 3 now. Been getting really bad winds that have made it hard to keep the house warm. It also doesn't help that my nice dry wood got soaked pretty good when my tarp was ripped off in a storm.  I checked the stack yesterday, a little bit of buildup near the top, but it's been better this year than at any point in the least 3.


----------



## JA600L (Dec 29, 2013)

Approx 1 cord here. I am heating around 1800 sq ft. The temperatures have been kind of mild here with lows in the upper teens at the least. We have had some days in the 50-60s here this month.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 29, 2013)

ABout 1 cord so far. Good thing I held off in November: I only have 3 cord for the winter (I supplement electric heating with wood) but with the 2 week cold snap earlier this month and now they are forecasting -28C a couple of night this week, it's gonna be chilllllly.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey, Swedishchef, where are you in Québec?

I also wish I had held off in October and November.  This week has been durn cold!

Laurent
St-André Avellin, PQ


----------



## tsquini (Jan 2, 2014)

Started burning on Halloween night since then about  1.5 cords. The past 4 days I the stove has just but sucking up the wood. The next 1.5 cords will go much quicker.


----------



## Burner (Jan 2, 2014)

tsquini said:


> Started burning on Halloween night since then about  1.5 cords. The past 4 days I the stove has just but sucking up the wood. The next 1.5 cords will go much quicker.



With two stoves running, I've gone through about 2.5 cords since October.


----------



## AnalogKid (Jan 2, 2014)

About 1-1.25 cord.  Been burning since Oct. 20th.  Only source of heat thus far.


----------



## jreed (Jan 2, 2014)

Been burning since the end of october and have burned over 2 cords in a 1500 sq ft house w/ unfinished basement.  Seems like a lot so far.  Ive got a new NC30 and still not sure Im burning right.


----------



## seabert (Jan 2, 2014)

It has not been very cold here on Long Island until now. We are in the middle of a nasty noreaster. Temps falling like a rock and lots of wind. I have used about half a cord of hardwood and a quarter ton of Envi 8's in my VC Montpelier insert. Home is 2500 sq ft with new windows and well insulated and the insert does the job with the assistance of a ceiling fan and a strategically placed Makita battery operated fan.


----------



## ColdNH (Jan 2, 2014)

1.75+/- cords here 2100sq ft been pretty cold winter so far. Only ran the boiler for maybe an hour or two max?


----------



## vwmike (Jan 3, 2014)

1.5 cords of alder/birch/fir mix, running almost 24/7 since October 15th. Also burned 25 bags of pellets.  Heating 2300sq/ft 1970's build, with updated windows and some extra insulation. We also had a wicked cold spell back in early December which really put a dent in the wood pile!


----------



## Charles1981 (Jan 3, 2014)

Started burning early October. Burned through about 2.5 cords running almost 24/7 (takes about 3 loads a day). Does ok job heating 2000sq feet in this -20 wind chill weather tonight (actual -5 degrees tonight). I prefer temperatures outside to be 15-20 degrees or higher. This zero and below stuff is total crap


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 3, 2014)

Approx 1 cord...has been a bit mild until now. 

One change that has really reduced our usage was installing a natural gas wall heater in our family room (basement).  Since we installed the insert in our liviing room (1st floor), our insulated basement would be freezing.  With the new heater on the lowest setting (~65/68 degrees), we've noticed its much easier for the insert to keep up with these cold snaps.  Good news is that it hardly runs so our gas bill should not see much of an increase - small amount of heat goes a long ways!

Who knows, we might end up with a small wood stove down stairs as there is a huge open fireplace sitting idle most of the winter.


----------



## ailanthus (Jan 3, 2014)

About 1 1/2 cord of mostly cherry and pine for 100% wood heat.  I've only had to dig into the oak & BL on a few colder nights.


----------



## Kaptain (Jan 3, 2014)

Nearly 2 cords. 
24/7 burning since November 1st with the exception of 3-4 days.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd say I'm a little over a cord so far this year. I expect to go through 1.5 cords of pine, 1.5 cords of oak, and maybe 1/4 cord of chunks and uglies.

Not bad considering its pine.  This is my 3rd year.  Year 1 was wet oak and I went through 3.  Last year was maple/cherry and I went through 2.5.  Both were very mild winters.  This winter is shaping up to be a little colder than normal.  We'll see.


----------



## rideau (Jan 3, 2014)

Considering the uglies I burned  at the beginning of the season, just about 2/3 cord.  However, I have been very careful (until the last few days) because I don't have as much dry firewood for this winter as I would like.  Right now, I am in the "to heck with it" mode.  Wood in, heat out.  I'll deal with any shortage when it happens.....

May make a trip to the building center for scraps once it gets just a tad warmer...

My woods are so iced and it is so cold that I am not doing my usual scrounging of old, dry, hung up off the ground, very dead wood.  That stuff usually replaces most of what I burn in December.  Not this year.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Jan 4, 2014)

1.5 cord so far.  Like many, much colder than normal, so there you go.  I'll likely use 5 cord this winter I'm guessing.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 4, 2014)

Geez... I can use 1.5 cord in two weeks, in weather like this!


----------



## begreen (Jan 4, 2014)

A bit over a cord so far.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2014)

Some folks are gonna be calling a bit over a cord a fortnight shortly.


----------



## John-Eddie (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm at just about 1.5 cord of mostly birch and ash since October.  Heating 1400 ft^2 in NH 24/7.  It's only gotten REALLY cold this past week though, and it's starting to hit a January thaw this week, so I'm guessing I'll use 2.5 total this winter, I guess.

-JE


----------



## ClintonH (Jan 5, 2014)

~1.5 cord so far:  mixed ash and red oak.  Heating the downstairs of our 2400 sf 1886 farmhouse (partially insulated).  Single-pane windows don't help anything, either.  Once the upstairs is renovated (read:  INSULATED), we'll open it up and heat the whole thing.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 5, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Some folks are gonna be calling a bit over a cord a fortnight shortly.



We just fired up the Baker insert yesterday so I can see our usage going up. With the mild winters we've had, we haven't used it for 2 seasons. There was quite a blast of dust when I turned the blower on. Now it's just nice warm air.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 5, 2014)

Honestly, I'm not sure. I was diligent last year about figuring out how much wood I used, but this year and in most other years I simply burned what I had . . . and I've always had plenty.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 5, 2014)

ClintonH said:


> ~1.5 cord so far:  mixed ash and red oak.  Heating the downstairs of our 2400 sf 1886 farmhouse (partially insulated).  Single-pane windows don't help anything, either.  Once the upstairs is renovated (read:  INSULATED), we'll open it up and heat the whole thing.


I hope you're not replacing original windows with modern double pane trash!  Check out wooden storms from Adams Architectural Millwork.


----------



## hman (Jan 5, 2014)

About 2/3rds of a cord since October.Not to bad as we have had some pretty cold days and nights back in December.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 5, 2014)

Very close to two cords here on the east end of LI, but my last oil bill was only 280. Problem is I'm almost out of wood for this year.


----------



## Wildo (Jan 5, 2014)

2.25?  2 in the 007 and .25 in the new leader, 40 gal. k1 and 40 lbs. of Lp since beginning of Oct. in a 1920's 2200 sq. ft. planer shaving/sawdust insulated icebox.  It has been cold this winter like when I was a kid in the early '90s.  The stoves feasted like kings last week as the highest weeknight low was -14F Mon. and the lowest was -22 Fri morning, the weekday high was 7F.  -23F in early December won't stand as the coldest morning for much longer. 
 Gonna burn 6 cords, 80gal. and 80Lbs. easily I think.


----------



## McKeznak (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow okay, I'm glad I read this thread, you all make me feel a little better (unless you're all talking face cords). 

I've been through about *1.5+ *full cords and was starting to get worried. 

It has been abnormally cold this year, it warmed up there the other day so I'm enjoying just slow cruising the stoves for a bit, been burning 24/7 for months, only have to re-light and/or turn on the oil when I go away for a few days.


----------



## ClintonH (Jan 5, 2014)

Joful said:


> I hope you're not replacing original windows with modern double pane trash!  Check out wooden storms from Adams Architectural Millwork.



Not sure what windows we'll do.  We need to sell a house first to have some money to throw at 'em. .  In the meantime, upstairs is gutted, R-30 fiberglass in walls, R-38 in the upper attic.  Hold on, sub 30-40 to windchills this week!


----------



## Cynnergy (Jan 5, 2014)

Only about a face cord here (weekend burner and didn't get to the cabin when we had a cold-for-here cold snap in mid-December).

My Doug fir is rapidly diminishing though so we're having to move into the wet alder and hemlock.  No fun, but gets up to temp ok mixed with cedar kindling.  Must do better next year!  Have about a cord of hemlock and alder already, will try to get some more fir soon.


----------



## EaatyB (Jan 16, 2014)

2+ cords 1500ft^2 nights, weekends, and deer hunting (vacation).


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 16, 2014)

1.5 cord of marginally dry Bigleaf Maple - 2.5 cord left.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 16, 2014)

Closing in on 3/4 cord, maybe..... But loving every minute of it......oh I cold start almost every day, or should I say warm start.....


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 16, 2014)

Filled the garage again yesterday. When we burn through that (2-3 weeks depending on temps) we'll be at the 2 cord mark for the season.


----------



## HotCoals (Jan 16, 2014)

I guess people should say if they burn 24/7 or not.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 17, 2014)

HotCoals said:


> I guess people should say if they burn 24/7 or not.



We burn 24/7 until the temps outside get near 45 - 50, then shut it down until temps drop again.


----------



## holyman (Jan 17, 2014)

2 cord so far but it's been colder than a witch's titty this year... Way below normal. Heating 1800 sq ft with a Morso 1125.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll be moving my last cord of "seasoned" (I use that term loosely) wood up to the house this week.  That'll make 5.5 cords for the year, when it's done, probably early February.  I'm going to have to increase my firewood production drastically, if I'm going to continue keeping two stoves going full-time thru March in future years.  I shut down one of the stoves (excepting weekends) back in December, when I realized how quickly I was running out of wood, but we're still chewing thru quite a bit in the other stove.


----------



## BrianN (Jan 18, 2014)

Just over 2 cords of our pine. We have been burning 24/7 since early October. 
I need to burn a lot more of our remaining 7 cords so I don't have to move so much in the summer. I am planning/hoping on building a wood shed/shelter this summer. If I do get around to doing it, I will have to move all remaining wood as the shed will be going where the wood is now.


----------



## tahoostas (Jan 18, 2014)

24/7 since oct. Used 2 cords. Record cold December. 1000sq ft bi level (each floor) supplemented with baseboards in the basement.  Comfy year with new windows and doors!


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Jan 18, 2014)

The stove has been in since late december, the 19th I think well it has been 3 face cords so far, I have 5 more left. 2400 sq ft.

What is killing me is the hot water, all of my hot water is fed off the furnace. I am burning about 70 of oil gallons a month for hot water and supplimental heat.


----------



## DuckDog (Jan 18, 2014)

Burning 24x7 since November. Heating 1250sq' no basement bungalow. Have baseboard electric in 2 bedrooms and bathroom. Not using them unless it's very cold.

Less than 1.5 cord.  I figure I am 3 weeks ahead of where I expected to be by this time of year.  Very pleased.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 18, 2014)

Burned exactly enough to stay toasty warm. 

seriously...about 2 cords burning from October in evenings to 24/7 starting in Nov.


----------



## Benchwrench (Jan 19, 2014)

this thread topic got me curious as to how much fuel I go through for the season, I calculated more than 6 cords by the end of this season. I knew it was going to be a lot but didn't quite know exactly how much is a lot.  Next few days is going to be single digits so I plan on keeping the stove cooking.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 19, 2014)

Benchwrench said:


> I calculated more than 6 cords by the end of this season.


That's a whole lot of wood for just one 3 cu.ft. stove.  Where do you live?


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 19, 2014)

I have burned more than I wish I had burned...I am nearly halfway through my wood for the winter! I am going to get a few cases of logs that are on sale this week at a local hardware store...I would rather be safe than heat with electricity in the basement


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 19, 2014)

I am revising my number to 2.3 cords, with the uglies.


----------



## topoftheriver (Jan 19, 2014)

4 to 5 cords depending upon the weather.  This year has presented a varied weather pattern in the northeast, especially from RI to Cape Cod.  That said, it is hard to predict.  I just keep feeding the stove and regret nothing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2014)

I am going to be in a bind. I had to use a half cord of this years wood last year because it got cold early. Now it did it again and colder this month than usual.

Whoops.


----------



## HotCoals (Jan 19, 2014)

I just figured out my consumption so far and I'm at 2 cord burnt. 24/7
Hoping to get by on one more.


----------



## jdonna (Jan 19, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I am going to be in a bind. I had to use a half cord of this years wood last year because it got cold early. Now it did it again and colder this month than usual.



Did the same thing,  resorted to mixing in some slab wood to stretch this years stacks out more.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2014)

jdonna said:


> Did the same thing,  resorted to mixing in some slab wood to stretch this years stacks out more.



I am going to have to resort to having a 70 degree house.


----------



## jdonna (Jan 20, 2014)

Mill ends have been a great addition in the stacks for years.  Dad would always take me with to the saw mill when we needed extra wood in a pinch.  I have done the same ever since. 

Used to get cut offs from a pool stick manufacture too before they closed down.  Man,  a whole load of pool cues in that old basement furnace sure did cook you out!


----------



## albert1029 (Jan 20, 2014)

right at 1 cord with another ready...almost every evening till early morning with some all-nighters...


----------



## 1ruralmailman (Jan 20, 2014)

around two right now.if we get the cold they are promising this week another full face will go up the chimney this week.oh well have plenty in reserve,thanks to my pdd addiction to cutting all summer long.


----------



## Stax (Jan 20, 2014)

A little under 1.5 cords.


----------



## Rayvillian (Jan 20, 2014)

Stax said:


> A little under 1.5 cords.


A little over 2 cord, about 1 1/4 of year old red elm and locus the rest wind fall and standing dead  from my 2 acres of woods.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Jan 20, 2014)

damn, i just sat down and figured it out and it just dawned on me i need at least 8 cords of wood to make it thru a winter. I had no idea it was that much, wow. Its my 2nd year of burning so im still dialing everything in and figuring it all out.
One 18"w x 6 1/2 ft H x 13ft L row lasts me 2 weeks so i'd need 8 rows to last me from mid Nov to mid March. Most definitely getting a stove in here for next winter so i dont have to rely solely on my stupid wood furnace. No way on can keep on top of 8 cords a year. Wow, Im kind of dizzy right now.


----------



## blueguy (Jan 20, 2014)

blueguy said:


> Just shy of 1.5 cord so far this year. Been burning since end-Oct.



That was on 28 Dec. Now at a hand full of splits short of 2 cords heating a 1100 sq. ft. bungalow from a fully finished basement. Aside from last week, been burning 24/7 since 1 Nov


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 20, 2014)

We have burned about two cords burning more or less 24/7. The stove does burn out sometimes when we are away from the house, or if we don't bother to reload at night, but in general it is hot most of the time.


----------



## Dix (Jan 20, 2014)

Re list me @ 3 cords after this cold / foot of snow shot is over.

I loaded the house this weekend for both stoves. Stacks took a hit. I'm glad I've got a cord by the back door, for emergency purposes only. 

I'm pondering buying some for insurance, this year.


----------



## Charles1981 (Jan 21, 2014)

I sure hope April is warm in Michigan this year.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 21, 2014)

I made a fire lastnight with 2 eco logs. WOW. I forgot how hot those get..and how fast! 1 of those per fire will make a big difference in my fuel consumption. The eco log was a pile of ashes 4 hours after lighting it. I was pleasantly surprised at the length of burn and the heat thrown off. I guess it is simply a HUGE wood pellet


----------



## Dave K (Jan 25, 2014)

I need a more efficient stove!  I started burning in November and I've used about 3.5 cords so far (with a Fisher Grandma Bear to heat a 1600 Sq ft space.  

I have to order wood and I'm not looking forward to it. Do I pick the guy with the dirty wood that brings a true cord -or-  the guy that has bark-less clean wood but he only gives 70% of a true cord for the same price


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 25, 2014)

Dave K said:


> I need a more efficient stove!  I started burning in November and I've used about 3.5 cords so far (with a Fisher Grandma Bear to heat a 1600 Sq ft space.
> 
> I have to order wood and I'm not looking forward to it. Do I pick the guy with the dirty wood that brings a true cord -or-  the guy that has bark-less clean wood but he only gives 70% of a true cord for the same price



Easy . . . dirty wood. You're not looking to win a beauty contest or bring it to church, you're just burning it. Sure, some bark or dirt may fall off and require a quick sweeping or vacuuming, but it beats not having the full cord of wood.


----------



## blueguy (Feb 25, 2014)

blueguy said:


> That was on 28 Dec. Now at a hand full of splits short of 2 cords heating a 1100 sq. ft. bungalow from a fully finished basement. Aside from last week, been burning 24/7 since 1 Nov



Hit 2.5 cords used so far this season. I estimated about 3, so unless we have a cold snap, I should be right on target


----------



## tarzan (Feb 25, 2014)

About 52 five foot loader buckets worth or 10 long wheel base truck loads. Crude measurement I know but that's enough to get us through most winters and we still have at least a month of burning to do.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 25, 2014)

blueguy said:


> Hit 2.5 cords used so far this season. I estimated about 3, so unless we have a cold snap, I should be right on target


 
It hasn't been cold in Rusagonis this year    I am from Fredericton and still have family there. It's been a fairly long winter for you guys!

ANdrew


----------



## clarksvilleal (Feb 25, 2014)

4 cords and counting ... mixed hardwoods and some pine. Burning 24/7 , only shut down maybe 3 or 4 times since late October...

1988 CDW 246CCL showing its age, though - on life support, will probably die of old age by season's end . (May she Rest in Peace.) Gotta Progress to newer, better, ways to burn up that big Wood Stock (  puns intended).


----------



## logger (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeez, Im def into my 5th cord (oak, cherry and maple mostly) and sense I will go past 6 cords when all is said and done.  I usually burn about 4 or 5 depending on the weather... this winters been a beast in the east.  The stove's our sole heat source and burns 24/7.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Although it feels like I've been feeding my Englander 30 nonstop I've actually done pretty well.  So far a total of about 2.5 cords.  1.5 cords of pine and the rest is mixed hardwood, mostly oak.  It looks like I'm getting into a section of the stack that wasn't seasoned well enough.  Its two years old and there have been some sizzlers.  The rest should be good for next year though.

I should finish out the year at 3 cords or a maybe 3.5 tops if March is another cold one.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 25, 2014)

This was my first year with "good" wood.  Had 2.5 cords put aside for 2013-2014 season, expected to use maybe 2.  Went through all of it, and have another half cord that is dry that I have been resisting dipping into.  Looks like that will be gone over the next week or so.
On the upside, there is 3 cords ready for next fall, and I am ordering another 4 this spring for 2015-2016.
Sucks to not have a fire every night.


----------



## logger (Feb 25, 2014)

Joful said:


> That's a whole lot of wood for just one 3 cu.ft. stove.  Where do you live?


 
I dont think the forum member is off at all by saying 6 cords by winters end.  The norm for our area (neighbors burn 24/7 too) is 4 to 5 cords a year, sometimes 3.5 on a mild winter.  This year I've gone out at night to find temps in the negatives quite a few times, many daytime highs in the teens, and around 40-45 inches of snowfall above average.  I will def be into my sixth cord too come mid-March.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 25, 2014)

logger said:


> Jeez, Im def into my 5th cord (oak, cherry and maple mostly) and sense I will go past 6 cords when all is said and done.


I was into my 6th cord a month ago!  I actually had to stop burning after the ice storm, as I'd used more than 5 cords at that point, and knew I wouldn't have enough seasoned wood left to make it thru another power outage emergency.  The stoves sat cold until yesterday, when I fired them up for this one last (hopefully) shot of really cold air.  I'll go thru my remaining half cord this week, then I'll be done for the year.


----------



## DougA (Feb 25, 2014)

So far I have used 1 full cord of next winter's wood. Thankfully it's almost all under 20% moisture.


----------



## blueguy (Feb 25, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> It hasn't been cold in Rusagonis this year    I am from Fredericton and still have family there. It's been a fairly long winter for you guys!
> 
> ANdrew


 
Yup, definitely a cold one this year. IIRC, the last couple years most of the snow was well on its way to being melted and daytime temps above freezing were the norm by this time. I don't really mind winter (and I have another 9 cords on hand) so if it takes a while to warm up, it's all good


----------



## Burner (Feb 26, 2014)

Incredibly,  I am working on my 8th cord. Mostly oak, ash, maple, and birch. Granted I have two stoves that go 24/7, it still seems excessive. The Oslo definitely eats more wood than my VC Defiant Catalytic. I am currently rebuilding a VC Encore cat that may replace the Oslo. We'll see how that goes. But maybe I am doing something wrong!


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 26, 2014)

I've burned about 3.5 cords so far, ended up buying a pallet of compressed bricks, between those and some semi-seasoned wood I was planning on using next year I should be able to get through the rest of the season and that would put me right around 5 cord.

I wasn't to happy about having to buy these bricks, but I will say they are awesome to compliment semi-seasoned wood.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

We'll be pushing 3 cords this year. It got cold here for a couple weeks, but nothing like what is hitting the midwest and east. Now we are heading into shoulder season which we may stop burning in. We have enough wood, but it's mostly locust which is harder to get going for small hot fires unless I resplit it.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 26, 2014)

begreen said:


> We have enough wood, but it's mostly locust which is harder to get going for small hot fires unless I resplit it.


So, how do you resplit up at the house?  I keep a hatchet by the woodpile at the house, but I'm not resplitting much bigger than kindling, with that.  I'm wondering if these gizmo's would work for re-splitting some big stuff.  They look more like a curio than a tool.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

Our splits look too large to fit into either of those little tools. I use a fisker or maul for the bigger stuff and a hatchet for kindling. I do this at the wood shed. It keeps the mess away from the house.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 26, 2014)

begreen said:


> Our splits look too large to fit into either of those little tools. I use a fisker or maul for the bigger stuff and a hatchet for kindling. I do this at the wood shed. It keeps the mess away from the house.


It's hard to imagine picking up the maul in my PJ's and bedroom slippers, when I go out to grab two loads of wood at 6:30am... or even in business attire in the evening.


----------



## DamienBricka (Feb 26, 2014)

1.5 cord of wood so far.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

How is the Austral heating Damien?


----------



## DamienBricka (Feb 26, 2014)

begreen said:


> How is the Austral heating Damien?



The Austral is heating great. Just getting used to operating it correctly and I am sure it will take some time. At this point I am still not sure on whether or not I will put an OAK in. Per the calculations I made and per talking to Drolet it may not be a good option. Time will tell.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

Good news!


----------



## DamienBricka (Feb 26, 2014)

begreen said:


> Good news!



And all this thanks to you my friend


----------



## metalsped (Feb 26, 2014)

About 3.5 cords from mid Nov. to today. Going to run out of my seasoned stock in three days. Been supplementing the last few weeks with Bio Bricks. Hope the spring air comes sooner than later. I can't afford to let the propane furnace kick on these days. The scramble for wood starts again Saturday. Ive got 3 cord of wood put in the shed from this past fall, and another 6 to be split in the driveway... just none that is stove worthy. Good times.


----------



## Fire Breathing Dragon (Feb 26, 2014)

About 2.5 - 3 cords here which has provided 95% of our heating this season.  The colder temps this winter is making our family very happy to be burning wood for heat.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 28, 2014)

About 3.5 cords so far.


----------



## wenger7446 (Feb 28, 2014)

About 3/3.5 cords heating 2400 ft.² 24 x 7 in southeast Pennsylvania


----------



## logger (Feb 28, 2014)

Am I missing something? How the heck are you guys heating 24/7 since oct and have only gone through 1.5-3 cords? I'm easily double that.  I realize there's different weather and stoves and wood, but what gives?


----------



## Oregon aloha (Feb 28, 2014)

logger said:


> Am I missing something? How the heck are you guys heating 24/7 since oct and have only gone through 1.5-3 cords? I'm easily double that. I realize there's different weather and stoves and wood, but what gives?



Good dry seasoned wood. Could be you have more square footage or less insulation. We have been heating 1450 sq ft with wood only 24/7 since October and have used about 2.33 cords. Now with my old smoke dragon we would have easily gone though about 5 cords so far this year. We don't get the bad weather as much as you folks on the east end, but we have had lows down to 1* and a couple of good snows. We had 15" of snow dump on us this last month with better the a half an inch of ice on top of it from freezing rain and have been toasty warm all winter.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Feb 28, 2014)

logger said:


> Am I missing something? How the heck are you guys heating 24/7 since oct and have only gone through 1.5-3 cords? I'm easily double that.  I realize there's different weather and stoves and wood, but what gives?



Tell us a bit more about your setup.  NJ is practically tropical compared to most of the country this year.  I'm sure its been cold down there but not Canada or Midwest cold.  How many square feet are you heating?  I'm in central MA and have gone through just shy of 2.5 cords.  I feel like i am actually wasting wood as I have been keeping it much warmer in the house than usual.  This is our first year attempting a true 24/7 so we've probably been burning a little too often.


----------



## ironspider (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I'm on 3 cords right now


----------



## Seanm (Mar 1, 2014)

2600 sq ft and I think ive gone through 5 cord of lodgepole pine and Larch. I came home from work today and my wife and kids surprised me with loading 5 days of firewood into our attached garage. I was thinking I would have to do this tomorrow with temps being highs of -22c and lows of -31c  I let them know how much I appreciated their efforts tonight at dinner. For us it hasnt been an extreme winter so I cant complain but its much colder than last year! Looks like snow on the ground for another two months if this trend keeps up...... Currently -21c outside with a gentle breeze out of the north and the house is 22.5c right before the overnight burn.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 3, 2014)

logger said:


> Am I missing something? How the heck are you guys heating 24/7 since oct and have only gone through 1.5-3 cords? I'm easily double that.  I realize there's different weather and stoves and wood, but what gives?


Figure a cord of wood is worth 1/2 to 3/4 of a 275 gallon tank of oil, based on 18M - 29M BTU per cord, 135k BTU/gal, and similar appliance efficiencies), then look at how many tanks of oil you'd need to heat your house without the stove.

2 tanks = 550 gal. = 2.6 to 4.2 cords
3 tanks = 825 gal. = 3.9 to 6.3 cords
4 tanks = 1100 gal. = 5.2 to 8.4 cords...

What's tough to figure is that I went from an average 1400 gal. per year with 2 cord of wood (236 MBTU) to 1000 gal. with 5.5 cords (264 MBTU), both times scaling actual use to an average year's heating degree days.  So, my usage is up 12% with wood, almost surely due to the fact that I sort of have to keep the stove going 24/7, so it's warm when we wake up or come home from work.  When we were doing our heating mostly with oil, we kept the house at 62F, excepting two hours in the morning and five hours in the evening.


----------



## Motor7 (Mar 3, 2014)

logger said:


> Am I missing something? How the heck are you guys heating 24/7 since oct and have only gone through 1.5-3 cords? I'm easily double that.  I realize there's different weather and stoves and wood, but what gives?



I was just thinking that except I was wondering about those that have gone through 1-1.5 cord. At one cord that's around 400 4" splits of wood which for 3 months burning 24/7 equals 4 splits of wood a 24 hr period. Is this their only source of heat, or are they supplementing with something else? I know new stoves are efficient, but 4 splits a day is astounding to me if it can heat a 2,ooo sq ft home all by itself. 

I have an older stove and like you I have gone through about 6-7 cords in 3+ months burning 24/7 and maintaining at least 68 degrees in my 2,400 sq ft home. Man I wish I could plug a Blaze King King in here for one month to do a head to head comparison...........


----------



## ailanthus (Mar 3, 2014)

3-1/4 cord, 1800 ft2 old farmhouse, non-cat cast iron jotul here in western virginia.  All 3 year seasoned oak,cherry, locust plus some dry lower btu wood.

Last year was <2 cords + a pile of 2x4 cutoffs.


----------



## HotCoals (Mar 3, 2014)

3 cord 24/7
2500sg.ft.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 4, 2014)

i'm into my 4 cord with 3/4's of that left and a 1/4 of pine for the end of march and that will do me for the season. the last cord of hardwood i had for this season is still not dry enough. i figured i be ok for wood this season just didn't count on it staying this cold for this long of a time. run the h2 for the really cold temps more than normal with the defiant. todays high was 20. when does the warm weather start? i forgot

frank


----------



## Newwave (Mar 4, 2014)

About 3.5 cord so far.  That was all 2-3 year old ash, maple and a little oak.  Now into next years wood which I measured at 19-20% mc.  This is wood c/s/s last April 2013.  In this part of central nj winter this year has been particularly ugly and cold.  Burned mostly 24/7 since mid Oct with only a few days off.

Normally I burn about 3-4 cord from October to March in our jotul 550 insert which keeps our 1800 sq ft house plenty comfy.


----------



## logger (Mar 4, 2014)

Nope, it aint my wood.. I've ran that gauntlet a very long time ago and have been throwing wood in a stove since before I can remember.  I have a 2000 sq ft log home with better insulation than most houses I know of, and we run a Jotul Oslo.  A typical winter for me is about 4 cords, give or take.  As I mentioned, this years been nuts.  Got up at 7:30AM and it was -3 this morning.  About 10 now.  Im prob just about into my 6th cord, which is a decent amount more than usual, but Im not sure how the heck people are soley heating with wood 24/7 and have only gone through 1-3 cords.  Do you guys set a thermostat at all, even at a low temp?  I keep mine off all winter and dont touch or use it whatsoever.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Not apples to apples, but my 1500sqft. house is adequately insulated but needs some better air sealing.  Right now I am just shy of 2.5 cords and have a half of a cord left for the season.

This is our first year truly going 24/7 as my wife is out of work and has been adding wood during the day.  We tend to keep the house too warm as it is and if I did more air sealing we'd be using even less wood.  Actually, my first 1.5 cords was pine...which I usually don't burn because of easy access to oak, so if I had used hardwood it might even be less still.  To keep going my wood is not as dry as I'd like, probably 18-22% with some larger splits even higher.  So if was even drier wood I'd probably use less wood again.  If I improved all those things maybe I would finish out the year on 2.5 cords instead of 3-3.25???  Maybe a warmer than average winter would put me closer to 2 cords?

But to answer your question, have I been using the thermostat at all?  Sort of but not really.  Two weekends per month we go to my parents to visit.  The thermostat goes to 55 degrees to keep the house from freezing up.  I make a fire before we go so the house takes quite a while to get to 55.  So we barely use it.  When we get back we turn it on for about an hour while the stove is warming up to help bring the house up to temp faster.  So far my gas bills have been about $25-30 each month this winter, not including hot water.

I'm not too familiar with your climate but I'd think my area (central/western MA) is a little colder than yours too.  Who knows???


----------



## DodgyNomad (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm currently at about 5 cords, will likely be at just around 6 for the year when it's done.  Last year I used about 4.5 for the year, but Waaaay colder this year.  I haven't turned on propane furnace yet, so heating with wood entirely.  Glad I have my stove and the wood to feed it, or I'd probably have spent about $5000+ for heat this year, and I fortunately get my wood free by felling trees for the neighbors.


----------



## ironspider (Mar 19, 2014)

Here in ny they called feb the coldest on record, my fuel bill was only 300,very happy but I'm out of wood and using next years semi seasoned stuff. 

I've been through approx four cords, the most I have ever used.


----------

